# My First Audi 2009 A4



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

Here are some pix< pick it up with 26,500 miles :thumbup: so a little help on how can I change some cosmetics will help


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd start with tint...

Try browsing OEMPL.us for other choices. You can do the A4L fog light surrounds (have a nice chrome ring around the lamp).

S-Line kit parts too seem popular.

I think new wheels would be a good start. they wold help visually fill the void, and may make a drop less desired.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

PDong said:


> I'd start with tint...
> 
> Try browsing OEMPL.us for other choices. You can do the A4L fog light surrounds (have a nice chrome ring around the lamp).
> 
> ...


Cool thanks , any pictures of the chrome ring around the fog lights?ic::wave:


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## CI17 (Sep 6, 2011)

how much did you pay for it?


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

CI17 said:


> how much did you pay for it?


i paid about $23,200 out the door:facepalm:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

first thing i did 


















my opinion I thing it was missing a kick in the rear :facepalm:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah for sure it was missing a kick in the rear.
http://www.*************.com/smilies/sign/sign0020.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

finally sold my B4 wagon , now its time to put more time on the Audi , pick up this grill from ebay 









will post pix later how it looks eace:


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

what kind of wing is that?


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

ilde10 said:


> what kind of wing is that?


 i don't know the name, but found it on ebay . came painted from Taiwan :thumbup:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

some up date pix


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

interesting... take some pics further away to see how big the wing actually looks when you get a chance.:thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Some 20" rims are a perfect fit for the B8. Even without sport suspension it helps take a whole lot of wheel gap out without lowering it further. 

For much less money, tinting will dramatically increase the cars appearance.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

ilde10 said:


> interesting... take some pics further away to see how big the wing actually looks when you get a chance.:thumbup:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

took off the front plat


----------



## tony_balogna (Mar 29, 2012)

Does that license plate bracket come off? If so, would there be ugly holes showing where it would be mounted? I want a new grille for mine but not sure which one to get. I hate the gray factory grille...


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

tony_balogna said:


> Does that license plate bracket come off? If so, would there be ugly holes showing where it would be mounted? I want a new grille for mine but not sure which one to get. I hate the gray factory grille...


 There are front license plate deletes (in black) available if you look around. I know oem plus has them, but you can find them cheaper.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

tony_balogna said:


> Does that license plate bracket come off? If so, would there be ugly holes showing where it would be mounted? I want a new grille for mine but not sure which one to get. I hate the gray factory grille...


 i went ahead and put the holes in so when i need to put my license plate


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

g60manny said:


>


looks pretty good from far away man.:thumbup:


----------



## tony_balogna (Mar 29, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> There are front license plate deletes (in black) available if you look around. I know oem plus has them, but you can find them cheaper.


Yeah I'm aware of the license plate delete part, I am curious if the bracket that comes on that mesh grille comes off all together so that its just the plain mesh grille with no bracket going across whatsoever.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

man i need to post more pix, but haven't done anything new, next should be tail lights and maybe lowering it with coils, we will see :laugh:


----------



## NickZag (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd go wheels next.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

lower first! then wheels imo.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice! Congatulations fellow Audi owner! I went with black also, gots to keep that s#%t clean. :beer:

I say wheels or springs next. :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Wheels first. Reason being that if you get new wheels after suspension you may have to change your suspension setup again! Of course, unless you are considering coilsovers then it doesn't matter. :thumbup:


----------



## nor32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Everyone that likes his grill should check Out the one everyone on audizine is talking about.
You can buy it on www.massdrop.com and the license plate and emblem are removable.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

just up date just pick up some coilovers 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B8_A4-Quattro-2.0T/Suspension/Coilovers/ES2536012/


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

did the front coilovers on Saturday, will do the rears during this week 

from this 

















to this


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

got the DIY from here → http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4331031-Suspension-Install-How-to


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

Finish my coil overs yesterday , here is the final product 


















the rear is all the way up and the fronts are all the way down , in three years maybe i will get air bags :facepalm:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

been lagging it but here are some pic with my new wheels on 



















took this today ↓


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

pick this up from germany but wont get them until july lol:banghead:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

There is a member gallery siticked at the top of the fourm. Why don't you post up some pics in there with a link to this thread? That way even when it scrolls of the first page people can find it and take inspiration from it, if nothing else... :thumbup:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

robbyb413 said:


> There is a member gallery siticked at the top of the fourm. Why don't you post up some pics in there with a link to this thread? That way even when it scrolls of the first page people can find it and take inspiration from it, if nothing else... :thumbup:


 thanks for the heads up, i just posted :thumbup:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Awesome. Thanks for the contribution! :thumbup:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## SQUATRO (Jul 3, 2013)

Car looks great! What width and offset are you running on the SNA's?


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

they are 20x10 et 29


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

update

change my tail lights , need to take better pictures get an idea how it looks , but here you go , from regular light bulbs too LED


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

been a wile , here some pix


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow man. I like it. I'm actually diggin those tail lights. Well done sir. :thumbup:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

Little Byron said:


> Wow man. I like it. I'm actually diggin those tail lights. Well done sir. :thumbup:


thanks man, i was mix emotions with the tail light before i got them, but did notice a lot of the same car out there so i had to do it just to be a little different , still going to do a lot more be ready :thumbup:


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

g60manny said:


>


Hey this is where I did my senior thesis for architecture school- San pedro and 11th, I think. We were in the warehouse next to there.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

warrenW said:


> Hey this is where I did my senior thesis for architecture school- San Pedro and 11th, I think. We were in the warehouse next to there.


yup, thats it, i always wanted to take a picture there, some times i get some grub there at Bernie's , Teriyaki is awesome especially when they add the egg on top of the rice


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

g60manny said:


> just up date just pick up some coilovers
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B8_A4-Quattro-2.0T/Suspension/Coilovers/ES2536012/


what did you think of theses coils? and whats the best bang for your buck on a b8 for coils? ST pretty popular with yall?


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

btw your car looks awesome, not the biggest fan of the aftermarket tails. I got led tails for my B6 didnt look the look so i got them wrapped.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine are also LED, but your good. I was mix emotion on the tail lights but i said i had to be different


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

03gleye said:


> what did you think of theses coils? and whats the best bang for your buck on a b8 for coils? ST pretty popular with yall?


there ok, i really don't care about the felling , all i wanted was low and slow, but they are good coil overs i like them :thumbup:


----------



## AutoGuy (Feb 1, 2014)

Man your car looks good. Love the lights and the wheels!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

AutoGuy said:


> Man your car looks good. Love the lights and the wheels!


Thanks buddy, been sitting more often , i use this now


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

new up date

so i got in a little accident during December 2013 and the good thing only my grill had suffer  but we can fix that 
































and change it to this


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Don't know what happened, but :thumbup: to only your grille being damaged. That's an easy fix.

I wonder what it would look like if you grabbed a rattlecan and shot that bummer support black?


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

robbyb413 said:


> Don't know what happened, but :thumbup: to only your grille being damaged. That's an easy fix.
> 
> I wonder what it would look like if you grabbed a rattlecan and shot that bummer support black?


i did think about that, but i might remove it and send it to get painted or powder coated, then again i might get a big FMIC


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

VMRWheels said:


> Looking good! :thumbup:


i just notice your post , but thanks :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## killadelph908 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey man love the stance of your whip..lookin' good!!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks buddy:thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

looks good man. i just bought a b8 avant so i'll be frequenting this forum more often now :thumbup:

My favorite part is the wheels, but the biggest surprise is how much i like the lights installed. I'm usually an OEM+ guy but those look pretty sweet. Also, its amazing how much bigger of a wheel you can fit in the B8 than the 8P A3.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

asal said:


> looks good man. i just bought a b8 avant so i'll be frequenting this forum more often now :thumbup:
> 
> My favorite part is the wheels, but the biggest surprise is how much i like the lights installed. I'm usually an OEM+ guy but those look pretty sweet. Also, its amazing how much bigger of a wheel you can fit in the B8 than the 8P A3.


Thanks, i was the same on the light before a got them but i told my self like or no like there is to many black B8 over here in California, so that's why i went with the lights. On the wheels i was going for 19 's but my buddy Happynotemo when he was working for Rotiform told me to roll with 20's , at first i was like  but then i am glad i went with it


----------

